# Fetal Movement



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I was wondering when was the soonest yall ever felt movement in a does belly? I know left side is rumen and the right is where the kid/ kids would be right?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Feeling up under the tummy right in front of the udder is where we had the most luck.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Woodhaven I will give it a try! Still might be too early since she'd be around 2 2/2 months?


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I went out there just now and felt with my palm gently up under her just before her udder like you said, and it seemed like I felt a slow ripple, no kicking, how do you distinguish rumen movement and kids?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never been able to feel any movement  I don't know why but never. Maybe I was feeling it and I thought it was something else.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I don't know if what I just felt were actually kids/kid or just her rumen at work!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes you have to sit there for awhile. I used to do it when they were on the milking stand. Once I was just about ready to give up, and I felt a very distinct little hoof on my hand.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The earliest I have felt it on one of my does is 2 months.. But she had 4 kids in that tiny little goat! 

Sometimes it's hard to feel and your not sure what your feeling But when/if you feel them you'll know! It's such a beautiful thing


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to sit with her for a while tomorrow and see if I can feel anything., what amazing feeling it must be to finally feel those babies!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

My doe is 90 days (only 2 more months to wait!) and I've been feeling little kicks for the last week or so, right in front of her udder, but behind her belly button. I can only feel them when her belly is pretty relaxed, like right before she eats dinner. I push in slightly (with my whole hand) for a second or two and then release, keeping my hand lightly resting on her belly and the kid(s) seem to want to rearrange themselves after I push on them a little. 
That is what has been working for me, not every time but often. Good luck!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

When can you start hearing a fetal heartbeat? I'd love to try and listen with my stethoscope.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you MOgoatlady! I will try that method when I hang out with my girl tomorrow . Congrats and good luck with your does delivery!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

@ Stacykins I wonder that too I'll have to borrow my mother in laws stethoscope.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 does who are at 75 days bred and though I've been trying to feel kids I haven't yet.... I've also tried to hear heartbeats but the does rumen sounds make it very difficult.


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

How exciting! I'm still waiting for our FF to come into heat. We had a big storm and the goats wouldn't come out of the barn for a few days. I just hope I didn't miss it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 4 does bred for january kids, and we've felt movement in all 4 - all low on the belly typically right in front of the udder.
I can't remember when we started checking for movement, maybe 2-3 weeks ago?
Anyway, I wasn't expecting to feel movement yet from our Jan 17/20 girls, but the FF due the 17th had a little rock star in there LOL In fact, her baby is the one you feel the strongest. 

Early on it feels like a fluttering movement, then maybe light taps, tapping against your fingers.

Once you know what to look for, the girls will give you that 'oh not again' look because you'll be wanting to feel movement every day lol It can become quite addicting. Our FF yells at me, it's pretty funny.


----------

